# Cotton Mouth



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my Clown Loach died of Cotton Mouth (White fungus growing and decaying the mouth). Woke up this morning to find two of my pregnant female guppies to have the same white mould growing on their mouths. 

PANIC.

What can I do to treat this and prevent it from returning?


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats Columinaris. Hard as heck to cure. This outta help.

Columinaris


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nasty, nasty stuff and dang near impossible to eliminate nowadays, thanks to drug resistant strains. There are meds that still work, but frankly, they'd pretty much nuke your whole tank anyway, so you'd do just as well to totally tear down, sterilize and restart your tank. It would save you time, money and hassle in the long run.

This used to be no big deal, and a simple thing to cure. Those days are gone, though.


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn, I wish I read this sooner. I went out to buy some meds (I've purchased a disease treatment and prevention solution + aquarium salt) costing around £8... which I think is $16. Not sure of the exchange rate! 
Returned home to find 2 pregnant guppies dead  and my last pregnant female guppy with the same white around her mouth. Added the solution to the water, but no other fish seem to be infected. Neon Tetra's continuing as normal as well as my barb, platy and kuhli loach - with no signs of the disease. Male guppy also showing no signs of the disease, which is pleasing because he is a beaut. 

I have a 10G tank anyway and I don't think it was properly prepared. Not sure, but on the 28th I will get paid and I think I'm going to invest in a much larger tank, say a 30G one. 

Fingers crossed that these meds work, I was really looking forward to some guppy fry. A little bit concerned for my female platy who is heavily pregnant  ..


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Well I hope the meds work, my fingers are crossed.


----------

